# Biggest Tire for '04 F150 with 2 1/2" leveling kit?



## DuckGodLiaison

Anyone runnin a '04-08' F150 with a leveling kit?  wondering what size tires will fit.  I test fitted a pair of 35x12.5 Mud Grapplers, but the big knobs on the inside of the tire rubbed the A-Arm on the inside.  I was wondering if i could get away with 35x12.5 BFG TA KMs or the new KM2's.  Oh, and I have the stock wheels also and plan on keeping them on the truck.  Thanks!  Post pics if you got them also!


----------



## bonecollector123

I do a couple a week at the dealership I work at and we always run 305s it's the same as a 33 and we never have any trouble


----------



## UGA hunter

You should be able to fit 35's but like bonecollector said, I'd run a 33 just to be safe. I have 33's on mine with the same setup and have no trouble.


----------



## ryanlt

order a set of 1/4'' wheel spacers. they're only like $20 for a set of them. i'm currently running a set of 35x12.50 toyo m/ts on stock wheels on my 04 f140 4x4 with a 2.5'' leveling kit. i had a set of 35x12.50x18 mud grapplers before these. heres a pic of the grapplers on it. i don't have a pic of it on the new toyos.


----------



## ChasingBucks

Hey where did u get ur spacers from?


----------



## ryanlt

i bought them off of ebay


----------



## shdybrady19

the wheel spacers are a good deal just retorque them in about 500 miles.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison

bonecollector123 said:


> I do a couple a week at the dealership I work at and we always run 305s it's the same as a 33 and we never have any trouble



"305" is the width of the tire.  Depending on what the second number is, (ie: 305/70/18) a 305 could be any height.  Since I know a 35" tall tire will clear the fender walls....and the only issue is the width and rubbing of the UCA....im thinking I will go with a 285/75/18.  That calculates to a 34.8 X 11.2 X 18.....or maybe a 295/70/18....or a 305/70/18.


----------



## bradpatt03

305/70/18 if you keep the stock wheel fits. I had it on my 06 f-150. If you swap to the aftermarket 8" or wider wheel it will rub. A 35/12.50 fit on my '04 with 17" stock wheels. Trimmed the plastic part on the bottom of the front bumper just for extra room to flex but it never rubbed on the road.

here's a pic of my old '04 with the 35x12.50 on the stock 17" wheel. I couldn't find any pics of the '06 but it had the 305/70/18 nitto all terrains


----------



## MonroeTaco

I've got a 4.5" Superlift running 35 12.50 17 ProComp Xtreme A/T's on 17x9 ProComp wheels and have a little rub in the wheelwell when turned and hitting a bump. Had a 3" level before, and could only fit a 33" Nitto on 17x 9 wheels. It's going up another 2.5" when I have the time.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison

THanks!  I think based on the size availablity, i'm gonna go with the new Nitto Trail Grapplers (295/70/18)....converts to a 34.3x11.6x18.  I was priced $1,250 walk-out from Discount Tire.  They also have a 9 month interest free deal.  Anyone know of a better deal?


----------



## declemen

I would go with one of these two options,the 35-12.50's , that is what I have on mine.I am running the spacer also.The smaller tire is not going to look wide enough.A friend of mine is running 325-60/18 nitto terra grapplers on his, and it looks great.That is definitely the best looking setup for stock wheels.Thats a 33-13.00/18.he only has a leveling kit, no spacer.I like that look even better that my 35's.Both trucks are 04's.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison

325 is too wide for the stock rim's width.  The crowning will be too extreme and you'll get uneven wear on the tire and will be harder to balance.  i dont want that wide of a tire anyways.  The 295's will be plenty wide for my likings


----------



## MonroeTaco

I had the 295 Nitto Terra Grapplers and liked them. They weren't great in mud, but they're not mud tires. The only reason I switched when I lifted was because I wanted a more aggressive A/T. So far I really like the Procomps.


----------



## Hardwood man

Just put a leveling kit under my 06 F150 2 weeks ago. I have the Ford factory 20" wheels and we put BFG 275/65/20s on it. Fills up the fender wells pretty good and no scrub at all. With a tape measure it shows the height of the tires at 34".


----------

